# Consulta sobre Chip RSN3502



## Pacolapolla (May 28, 2008)

Saludos a los compañeros de este magnifico foro, necesito saber si alguien conoce a este circuito integrado RSN3502 porque no puedo encontrar datos por ningun lado, es la etapa de salida de un equipo panasonic que sonaba bastante bien, y tengo planeado usar la etapa de potencia con algun filtro para subwoofer, pero no se que potencia maneja un chip de estos. Adjunto una imagen de uno parecido.


----------



## farzy (May 28, 2008)

La única información de este circuito integrado se encuentra en el diagrama de Panasonic, está muy restringida o no existe, esto es lo único que encontré.


----------



## Pacolapolla (May 28, 2008)

Muchas gracias compañero por la información, lei por ahi que BC la que fabricaba estos integrados ya no existe mas y fue comprada por otra compañia que tiro abajo la produccion de estos IC y es por eso que ya no hay información dando vuelta. Alguien me puede recomendar algun filtro para armar un amplificador para mover un sub?.


----------



## luiselelectronico (Ene 23, 2009)

Hola a todos, abri este nuevo tema para consultar y pedir ayuda para poder armar un amplificador a partir del circuito RSN3502 que es un modulo de poder de audio que llevaban los estereos panasonic, pero para su mala suerte este circuito ya esta descontinuado, y no hay mucha información sobre el; lo unico que tengo son unos diagramas que consegui investigando en internet pero no siento que esten muy completos. ¿Ustedes que me aconsejan? ¿Me podrian decir como construirlo? 
 Espero me puedan ayudar y muchas gracias por su atensión.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2009)

Si el *RSN3502* esta descontinuado, ¿ Donde piensas conseguirlo ?.
Es una mala forma de comenzar un proyecto involucrar un componente que *ya no se fabrica*

¿ No seria mejor proyectar algo con componentes que puedas conseguir fácilmente ?


----------



## luiselelectronico (Ene 23, 2009)

Lo que sucede es que yo cuento con ese circuito y me gustaria echarlo a andar ya que no quiero tenerlo arrumbado, es por eso mi gran interes con este circuito.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 24, 2009)

Como es el asunto?
El SVI3102 es lo mismo (o reemplazo) que el RSN3502?

El circuito en los esquemas que enviaste son bastante tontos. Solo son un par de amplificador  en un unico encapsulado. Cada amplificador tiene una ganacia de 23 dB (14.5), una impedancia de entrada de de 39K y una frecuencia de corte inferior de 2.67 Hz (medio bajo para mi gusto).

Si el circuito es correcto, con esos datos tenes para saber si el amplificador puede andar para lo que quieres o no.

No se que mas esperas saber de ese circuito.....

Saludos!

PD: Estos datos estan tomados del segundo esquema. El primero es bastante parecido, pero hacen algun engendro con la alimentación negativa que no alcanzo a comprender. Pero le agregan la red RL de sallida al igual que la red zobel. Probablemente tengas que combinar ambos esquemas para hacer tu amplificador definitivo, pero sin mas datos no hay forma de llegar mas lejos.


----------



## jarrojas (Mar 27, 2010)

Hola, ya se que es muy viejo el post pero recien lo veo, este integrado lo tiene el amp. technics sa g130 y segun el manual entrega 65 w en 8 ohms y esta con el codigo      svi 3102d, espero que te ayude


----------



## rkppro (Abr 16, 2011)

yo tengo un rsn 3404 con placa y todo pero no se como hacerlo andar por que no logro encender la placa, lo alimente con una fuente de +- 30v y no me ni un ruidito.... asi que decidi sacarlo y armarlo yo en una placa nueva que solo sea amplificador y no amplificador y fuente como es la placa que tengo yo... bueno espero que podamos alludarnos entre nosotros. yo lo voy a emplear en el auto con la fuente swiching que arme gracias a "luciperro" creo que asi era el usuario.... bueno desde ya gracias a todos ...


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 17, 2011)

luiselelectronico dijo:


> Lo que sucede es que yo cuento con ese circuito y me gustaria echarlo a andar ya que no quiero tenerlo arrumbado, es por eso mi gran interes con este circuito.



En el momento cuentas con un RSN3502, y como habias descrito que es un modulo de potencia supongo que ha de ser un modulo hibrido. Puedes ponerlo a trabajar y despues de verificar su funcionamiento destaparlo para copiar el diagrama del circuito y poderlo construir si alguien lo necesita ya que esta descontinuado.


----------



## fdesergio (Abr 17, 2011)

Son muy buenos, rara vez se dañan por que si, sucede que se dañan es por mala conexion pero son muy confiables (eso si bien caros) aca en Colombia esta en el orden de los US$90 o US$100, te mando los diagramas que tengo con ese IC, chauuuuuuu


----------



## BAMBINO26 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hola , tengo este Circuito Integrado RSN3502 de un stereo PANASONIC.La pieza estaba funcionando, mi pregunta es la sig, es posible hecharla a andar y usarla como amplificador para una PC. agradesco mucho si alguien me podria ayudar sobre este tema. (Tengo imagenes pero no se como subirlas)


----------



## fas0 (Feb 5, 2012)

RSN3502 | INTEGRADOS

AR$ 217.77.- (64u$ maso)

en electronica liniers..  lindo número jajaja


----------



## Sr. Domo (Ene 20, 2014)

perdón que reviva el tema pero, tengo uno por ahí arrumbado pero no se de cuantos watts sea realmente y pues quisiera armarlo, pues tengo un trafo que le queda bien.

Según un tema que ví aqui mismo dice que entrega 65W sobre 8 ohms, pero no se que tan cierto es. Si es eso, supongo que es de 2x32W más o menos, no? Porque el híbrido es estéreo... y no creo que entregue 2x65W para una casa....

salu2!


----------



## sebastianelhech (Nov 30, 2014)

hola, vuelvo a revivir el tema, yo arme un amplificador con el svi3102, lo saque de un minicomponente panasonic que estaba destruido, primero arme el circuito todo alambrado para probar si funcionaba bien el svi despues le hice un pbc, anda perfectamente y tiene muy buen sonido, si a alguien le interesa puedo subir fotos


----------



## onassiscircuito (Mar 4, 2016)

[onassis=duran;978208]hola, vuelvo a revivir el tema, yo quiero armar un amplificador .tengo el circuito integrado sv1 3101 c . necesito el esquemático .  si alguien me lo puede enviar. se lo agradezco gracia.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 12, 2016)

onassiscircuito dijo:


> [onassis=duran;978208]hola, vuelvo a revivir el tema, yo quiero armar un amplificador .tengo el circuito integrado sv1 3101 c . necesito el esquemático .  si alguien me lo puede enviar. se lo agradezco gracia.



El esquemático que dejaste en el archivo adjunto no corresponde con el integrado que tienes? Ese sería el esquemático que buscas.


----------



## Ralph63 (Nov 11, 2018)

Hola*. R*etomo el hilo*.*
*¿H*abr*á* un c*ircui*to de amplificador para reemplazar este integrado?
Estos ya no se encuentran y me gustar*í*a hacer un amplificador y tratar que trabajen los pines, al menos el que activa el rele*vador*.
Gracias por su respuesta*.*


----------



## pandacba (Nov 11, 2018)

Se puede reemplazar pero hay que estudiar bien todo primero, sube el esquema del equipo original


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2018)

El reemplazo directo es : *SVI3102D*

Y cuesta carísimo !


----------



## Ralph63 (Nov 11, 2018)

Gracias por responder , la pregunta es como adaptar una placa con componentes discretos y reemplazar este hibrido , el equipo que tengo es un Technics sug98 , puedo comprar éste hibrido que está en 35 dolares pero la idea es hacer uno , si me pudieran ayudar estaria agradecido.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2018)

Mejor fijate entre los amplificadores clase D que ya venden hechos y muy baratos , que trabajen con las tensiones de alimentación de tu equipo.


----------



## Ralph63 (Nov 21, 2018)

Gracias por la respuesta , voy a buscar . Gracias


----------



## alejandrofansub (Feb 9, 2019)

*H*ola perdonen si revivo el tema*,* soy de *Mé*xico y yo igual quiero volver a armar *é*ste ampli*ficador* desde cero*,* les adjunto una imagen del chip.



fdesergio dijo:


> Son muy buenos, rara vez se dañan por que si, sucede que se dañan es por mala conexion pero son muy confiables (eso si bien caros) aca en Colombia esta en el orden de los US$90 o US$100, te mando los diagramas que tengo con ese IC, chauuuuuuu



*G*racias por los diagramas*,* andaba como lo*c*o buscándolos*,* para hoy en día es algo difícil de encontrarlos y la fuente hoy en día será mas fácil de hacer una desde cero gracias ya no me preocupa tanto ya que tengo los dispersores de calor y si se calienta le pongo mi pasta térmica casera que anda al 100% .
Lo traté de simplificar el original sin la fuente ni los reguladores extras espero sirva-


----------



## Abel63 (Jul 22, 2020)

Perdonen la pregunta.Con el chip de frente el pin número uno está a la derecha?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 22, 2020)

Abel63 dijo:


> Perdonen la pregunta.Con el chip de frente el pin número uno está a la derecha?


Busca el datasheet.
Hasta ahora todos los integrados que he visto el pin 1 es el de la izquierda.


----------



## Abel63 (Ago 9, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Busca el datasheet.
> Hasta ahora todos los integrados que he visto el pin 1 es el de la izquierda.


Gracias amigo,ahora el datasheet tiene en No 1 a la derecha,eso es lo que me confunde


----------



## josee (Oct 21, 2022)

Hola, perdonar por revivir este hilo, pero me acabo de hacer con rsn3502 y no mencionan si es un clase A. Es un clase A? Gracias. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 21, 2022)

josee dijo:


> Hola, perdonar por revivir este hilo, pero me acabo de hacer con rsn3502 y no mencionan si es un clase A. Es un clase A? Gracias.
> 
> Un saludo.


Busca y publica el datasheet  🤷‍♂️


----------



## josee (Oct 22, 2022)

Encontré esto: 

Aunque es una imagen.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 22, 2022)

josee dijo:


> Encontré esto:
> 
> Aunque es una imagen.
> 
> Saludos.


Esa imagen corresponde a una aplicación del IC, dista mucho de ser el datasheet.

Mi instinto me indica que el IC NO trabaja en clase "A"


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 22, 2022)

No existen amplificadores clase A en circuitos integrados por que no pueden disipar lo suficiente con el area de contacto de la pastilla.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 22, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Busca y publica el datasheet  🤷‍♂️


Lamentablemente nunca he visto datasheet de los RSN, pero a juzgar pueden ser clase AB, clase D o clase H...


----------



## josee (Oct 23, 2022)

He rebuscado por la internet y no aparece nada, lo siento... Gracias.

Un saludo.

Sigo buscando el data del rsn y solo aparece un esquema de una aplicación. Nada más....

Un saludo.


----------



## josee (Oct 27, 2022)

He comprado un amplificador en AliExpress con RSN 3502. Lo compre sin disipador porque tengo uno por casa, cuando lo pruebe bien dejaré comentarios sobre el. Espero me sorprenda en calidad de sonido, aunque creo que es una copia, esperemos este a la altura.

Un saludo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 27, 2022)

josee dijo:


> "He comprado un amplificador *en AliExpress* con RSN 3502.


!Ojala sea idoneo y NO un trucho Chino!
!Suerte!


----------



## josee (Oct 28, 2022)

Complicado va a ser que no se a trucho. Ya publicaré impresiones. Gracias.


----------



## josee (Oct 29, 2022)

Me llegó el amplificador.... Pero no puedo valorar si es "original" o trucho. Porque la pastilla tiene buena pinta, lo he tenido escuchando 7 horas seguidas y suena bien, sonido plano, no sé si es la mejor definición.

Los agudos no son chillones, y eso que tengo dos Twitters de la marca beyma grandotes. Los graves son suaves, no retumba la casa, poco para mí gusto y eso que le tengo conectado un subwoofer de 8 pulgadas 8 ohms y 100w. Lo mío son los sistemas 2.1 con subwoofer para reforzar los graves.

Resumiendo... Suena muy bien para lo que cuesta la verdad. Casi ni se entibia, las conexiones de altavoces son de tornillo igual que las de alimentación bastante buenos, lo estoy alimentando con un toroidal de 18 0 18v y 4 amperios, me gusta el relé que trae para proteger los altavoces. Tiene bastante potencia, yo no suelo darle mucho volumen porque me llega a molestar.

Dejo enlace al amplificador: 
€ 33,65  24%de DESCUENTO | AIYIMA-placa amplificadora de potencia de tubo RSN3502, Amplificador de sonido estéreo 100Wx2, 2,0, Super LM3886, TDA7293, Amplificador de altavoz








						45.29C$ 24% OFF|Aiyima Rsn3502 Tube Power Amplifier Board 100wx2 Stereo Audio Amp 2.0 Sound Amplifiers Super Lm3886 Tda7293 Speaker Amplificador - Home Theater Amplifiers - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					a.aliexpress.com
				




Un saludo.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 29, 2022)

josee dijo:


> sistemas 2.1 con subwoofer para reforzar


Recuerda que "*2.1*" sería;
*2* = Bafles con frecuencias en general
*.1* = woofer / subwoofer

A menos que agregues otro subwoofer, con lo que sería 2.2  😁 

Está muy interesante la placa.

Para mejorar un poco los graves, te conviene cambiar ese 8'' a un 10'' o mas grande, o cambiar la caja (desconozco cuál usas)


----------



## josee (Oct 29, 2022)

Tengo claro el concepto 2.1 jeje, gracias.... Cómo este amplificador son dos canales, tengo conectado dos altavoces sony pero en uno de los canales también tengo el subwoofer.

Estoy cargando de más un canal con un altavoz de 6 ohms y el subwoofer de 8. Que no sé cuántos ohms quedará a la final. Uso un cajón con un subwoofer de la marca MX onda, bass Reflex al que al altavoz lo desconecte de su amplificador que no uso, para conectarle este rsn.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 29, 2022)

josee dijo:


> Que no sé cuántos ohms quedará a la final.


Aplica la cuenta del paralelo de resistencias;
(R1 * R2) / (R1 + R2) = Rtotal


----------



## josee (Oct 30, 2022)

Usando una calculadora de resistencias en ohms, 6 + 8 me da 3,4285714286 ohms, creo que no le pasará nada al amplificador jeje. Sino es por el subwoofer no saca graves xd.

Mirar la pastilla: otra cosa... Que disipador le pongo, el que lleva ahora? O este otro más pequeño? 
Un saludo.


----------



## josee (Oct 30, 2022)

Ahora estoy buscando una caja para proyectos, pero no encuentro una con las medidas exactas o más grande.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 30, 2022)

josee dijo:


> "otra cosa... Que disipador le pongo, el que lleva ahora? O este otro más pequeño?"


Aparte lo mectodo enpleyado de fijación del CI amplifdicador a lo dicipador de calor NO ser nada prolijo o adecuado lo tamaño del dicipador creo que sea suficiente .
Caso el si recaliente demasiadamente apos algun tienpo de uso continuo puedes agregar una ventoiña desas de fuente de PÇ y listo.
!Suerte!


----------



## josee (Oct 30, 2022)

El ic se entibia, no quema al tacto, está casi frío. Creo que le va bien ese disipador xd. También le puse pasta termica, gracias Daniel Lópes.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 30, 2022)

Buenas. Si pusieras ese fleje por arriba, justo en el centro, sería más efectivo, estaría más centrada la presión sobre el circuito integrado. 
O aprovechas los taladros de propio Ic. para atornillarlo al disipador. 

Saludos.


----------



## josee (Oct 30, 2022)

Sería lo apropiado Pinchavalvulas. Pero mi taladro no consigue agujerear ese disipador, y no sé porque, he probado con diferentes brocas pero no llega a agujerar eso. Gracias por tu consejo, voy a probar otra vez.

Donde puedo comprar cajas de plástico para proyectos de este tamaño? 

Un saludo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 30, 2022)

La verdad es que nunca he comprado cajas, siempre he utilizado material reciclado, chapas o placas de plástico que he recortado, doblado y mecanizado a gusto. Tampoco es que haya hecho muchas.

Cada vez que veo un ordenador junto a un contenedor pienso.. "que buena caja saldría de esas chapas y perfiles"... Por ejemplo. 😉

Hay tiendas de plásticos, en general, planchas, cajas, accesorios.. no sé cómo andarán de precios.
Las de las tiendas de electrónica siempre me parecieron carísimas.


----------



## josee (Oct 30, 2022)

He mirado en rs componentes y juass!! Son carísimas, el triple del coste del amplificador xd. También miré en eBay y hay una que da las medidas de ancho y fondo, pero no de alto por el disipador.


----------



## malesi (Oct 30, 2022)

josee dijo:


> He mirado en rs componentes y juass!! Son carísimas, el triple del coste del amplificador xd. También miré en eBay y hay una que da las medidas de ancho y fondo, pero no de alto por el disipador.


Pues tú que tienes vicio con el ALIEN, te costaba mucho pedir caja oye 





						caja – Compra caja con envío gratis en AliExpress  version
					

caja de calidad con envío gratis a todo el mundo en AliExpress.




					es.aliexpress.com


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 30, 2022)

josee dijo:


> He mirado en rs componentes y juass!! Son carísimas, el triple del coste del amplificador xd. También miré en eBay y hay una que da las medidas de ancho y fondo, pero no de alto por el disipador.


Esos son los problema con las cajas comerciales: precio muy alto y/o tamaño inadecuado....y por eso la unica solución es aprender a diseñarlas y hacerlas uno mismo.
El problema que surge es que vas a gastar mas en herramientas que en la caja, y si es para una sola vez....mas te vale comprar la caja armada y casi lista. Y digo "casi lista" por que lo mismo vas a tener que mecanizar algo, tal como los agujeros de sujeccion de PCBs y transformador, y los eventuales controles del panel frontal y conectores del panel posterior.
@josee : Si no podés perforar un disipador de aluminio (=manteca) para sujetar el chip, me parece que vas a tener serios problemas para construir un gabinete.

Mirá este tema





						Un amplificador integrado para principiantes (amplificador + preamplificador + fuente)
					

Luego de construir el amplificador de museo me vino la idea de que sería bueno disponer en el foro de un tema que contemple el diseño y construcción de un pequeño amplificador integrado completo: amplificador + preamplificador + fuente para que los principiantes, novatos y alumnos de escuelas...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				



Y evaluá la complejidad de la construccion y montaje.


----------



## josee (Oct 30, 2022)

Tienes razón, tengo que hacerle los orificios al plástico de los potes, pero eso no es un problema. Con el taladro puedo ya que no es la primera vez que lo he echo. En cuanto al disipador no sé porque no traspasa el alumino no se.... Estoy mirando y midiendo para encontrar una caja apropiada para el amplificador. 

Ese hilo lo vengo siguiendo hace tiempo y me lo ley todo jeje. Muy currado el trabajo del gabinete me quito el sombrero por ti, me encantó.


----------



## unmonje (Oct 30, 2022)

Abel63 dijo:


> Gracias amigo,ahora el datasheet tiene en No 1 a la derecha,eso es lo que me confunde


Difícil lo que escribes, porque el datasheet de ese integrado no está en la red en estos momentos.

Lo que tu has visto seguramente , es un circuito con ese integrado, donde lo han enumerado de derecha a izquierda, pero en el datasheet de ese chip o cualquier otro chip , debes buscar el *PINOUT* del chip, no el esquema descriptivo de la función de cada pin, no confundir una cosa, con otra.
Saludos
👇LAYOUT  --------------------> PINOUT 👇


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 30, 2022)

En ninguna de las fotos del chip de fente, de las que hay en este hilo, se puede ver alguna marca a izquierda o derecha.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 30, 2022)

josee dijo:


> En cuanto al disipador no sé porque no traspasa el alumino no se...


La única posibilidad es que las brocas sean de mala calidad o estén gastadas. 

Hay aluminio "duro" difícil de mecanizar pero los dispadores no son de ese tipo.


----------



## unmonje (Oct 30, 2022)

josee dijo:


> Sería lo apropiado Pinchavalvulas. Pero mi taladro no consigue agujerear ese disipador, y no sé porque, he probado con diferentes brocas pero no llega a agujerar eso. Gracias por tu consejo, voy a probar otra vez.
> 
> Donde puedo comprar cajas de plástico para proyectos de este tamaño?
> 
> Un saludo.


👇Brocas (mechas ) de *acero rápido*, no hay aluminio que resista esto.






Hay personas que no distinguen esos detalles. Si tiene punta, creen que son flechas y si tienen arco, creen que es fútbol.  

👇 No usar mechas de *Widia* ó (Carburo de Tugsteno) estas, no son para metales, sino mampostería.







 No confundir aluminio, con *acero inoxidable*.<--- (muy dificil de taladrar y no recomendable )
Las brocas o mechas DEBEN ser afiladas a 22 grados  de ángulo periódicamente en función de mayor o menor uso..


----------



## josee (Oct 31, 2022)

No tengo ni idea de qué tipo son las brocas que tengo, lo que sé, es que tienen 40 años mínimo. Eran de mi abuelo imaginaos, voy a intentarlo sino comprare nuevas. Gracias amigos.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 31, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Difícil lo que escribes, porque el datasheet de ese integrado no está en la red en estos momentos.
> 
> Lo que tu has visto seguramente , es un circuito con ese integrado, donde lo han enumerado de derecha a izquierda, pero en el datasheet de ese chip o cualquier otro chip , debes buscar el *PINOUT* del chip, no el esquema descriptivo de la función de cada pin, no confundir una cosa, con otra.
> Saludos
> 👇LAYOUT  --------------------> PINOUT 👇


Emmm.... Desde el 2020 que no ingresa el usuario...  🤷‍♂️ 




josee dijo:


> Donde puedo comprar cajas de plástico para proyectos de este tamaño?


Busca en la wiki del foro: witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------



## josee (Oct 31, 2022)

Gracias DJT3 voy a echar un ojo. Mirar... Un detalle que tuvo el chino, en incluir un conector de 3 pines con una plaquita de circuito con un pote y conector RCA, para conectar a la entrada del amplificador.


----------



## unmonje (Oct 31, 2022)

josee dijo:


> No tengo ni idea de qué tipo son las brocas que tengo, lo que sé, es que tienen 40 años mínimo. Eran de mi abuelo imaginaos, voy a intentarlo sino comprare nuevas. Gracias amigos.


Si tienen 40 años ya es hora que las guardes de recuerdo. Compra nuevas y veras que si funcionan.


DJ T3 dijo:


> Emmm.... Desde el 2020 que no ingresa el usuario...  🤷‍♂️
> 
> 
> 
> Busca en la wiki del foro: witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


Si gracias, lo había notado pero respondi de todas maneras a causa de, la posibilidad, de que otro despistado, se pregunte lo mismo.   🤣


----------



## josee (Nov 15, 2022)

Cómo no hay datos sobre este ic, no sé cuánto consume en amperios. Le he conectado un transformador de 18 0 18v y 30w, será suficiente? Gracias.


----------



## unmonje (Nov 15, 2022)

josee dijo:


> Cómo no hay datos sobre este ic, no sé cuánto consume en amperios. Le he conectado un transformador de 18 0 18v y 30w, será suficiente? Gracias.


Dudo, porque segun parece, se trata de una chip para 100 Watts estereo . Se lo alimenta con +/- 40 V , de lo que se desprende que un transformafor de 30 Watts no va a soportar la exigencia.
 ( podria funcionar a muy bajo volumen como prueba y nada mas)
Considere que para un equipo de audio de 100 Watts, va a necesitar al menos un transformador de 150 porque las pérdidas por calor y otros asuntos es mucha.
La carga tipica para este chip es de 6 ohms.
Si va a usar bocinas de 4 ohms, bajar el voltaje de la fuente no estaria mal. +/- 30 no estaria mal.
Para que no le falte corriente el trafo deberia ser de cerca de 200 watts a 24/ 0 / 24 VCA

👇 Aqui tiene la evolución del precio del cobre en el mundo, los últimos 30 años y si lo mezcla con el crecimiento demográfico, no le va a dar muchas ganas de bobinar un trafo de 200 Watts.


----------



## josee (Nov 17, 2022)

Lo estoy alimentando con un trafo de 18 0 18v y 4 amperios. Pero como tengo un trafo de 30w más pequeño y este me cabe dentro de una caja, era por aprovecharlo. Gracias.


----------



## josee (Nov 18, 2022)

Añado, tampoco me hace falta que el rsn tire toda la potencia. Ya que siempre tengo el volumen muy bajo, porque volúmenes altos me llega a molestar. De hecho... Lo probé unos segundos a un volumen alto y a pesar de que el trafo es pequeño, no se vino abajo el audio ni los graves.

Edito: mira la descripción del rsn.... La alimentación se recomienda, inferior a 30v ac


----------



## josee (Dic 3, 2022)

Actualizo... He montado todo el amplificador rsn con transformador y control de tonos dentro de una caja de proyectos. Y escuchando y afinando el oído. Al alimentar el rsn y el control de tonos con el mismo transformador, escucho un pequeño humm que sale de los altavoces, pero es un humm apenas perceptible.

Solo se escucha por la noche cuando está todo en silencio y con un audio de lluvia que me pongo por la noche, para relajarme, he echo una prueba y he desconectado el control de tonos del transformador que alimenta también el rsn y le he conectado otro transformador independiente al control de tonos. Y el humm ha desaparecido.

El problema es que el transformador que he probado con el control de tonos aunque es pequeño, no cabe dentro de la caja de proyectos. Pero bueno... Tampoco es molesto el pequeño y leve hummm.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 3, 2022)

Eso es loop ground.
Trata de conectar todos los GND a un único punto.

Sube fotos para ver el montaje.


----------



## josee (Dic 3, 2022)

Como digo... Si le conecto otro transformador al control de tonos el humm desaparece, y como digo, es muy poco. Pero yo soy muy perfeccionista y este transformador ya no cabe dentro. Si quito el control de tonos pierdo un poco de graves y además se quedarían los 4 agujeros de los potenciómetros.


----------



## malesi (Dic 3, 2022)

josee dijo:


> Como digo... Si le conecto otro transformador al control de tonos el humm desaparece, y como digo, es muy poco. Pero yo soy muy perfeccionista y este transformador ya no cabe dentro. Si quito el control de tonos pierdo un poco de graves y además se quedarían los 4 agujeros de los potenciómetros.


Veo el integrado audio separado del radiador y 3 metros de cable enrollado dentro
Ponle tumbado a lo mejor... entra


----------



## josee (Dic 3, 2022)

El cable enrollado es por no cortarlo, y va a la entrada del amplificador desde el control de tonos, voy a probar a tumbarlo a la derecha en el hueco, es un transformador muy pequeño de 3W  y 12 0 12V. El conector que trae el amplificador a la entrada de audio, tiene 3 borneras para conectar el cable largo. Igual lo corto y lo empalmo para dejar más hueco para el transformador. Gracias.

Edito: he cortado el cable de tres metros, lo he conectado a la entrada del amplificador. Y he metido el transformador pequeño, como véis en la foto.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 3, 2022)

Viendo los montajes que hace pareciera que son para "de momento". 
Si vas a montar las placas en el interior de una caja deshazte de los conectores, además son futuras averías que te evitas al soldar los cables diecto en la placa o en espadines. Con ello ganas mucho espacio y mayor ventilación interna.

*Muy importante*, si la posición final de la placa de potencia es esa, no se te olvide ajustar bien el circuito integrado de potencia (RSN3502) al disipador, se le ve torcido y separado por la izquierda.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 3, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> *Muy importante*, si la posición final de la placa de potencia es esa, no se te olvide ajustar bien el circuito integrado de potencia (RSN3502) al disipador, se le ve torcido y separado por la izquierda.


Tal cual. Ese chip está muy mal montado y va a quemarse en cuanto le exijas un poquito de potencia.

Creo que ya lo conversamos antes, pero el montaje de la "electrónica" es la parte fácil...lo difícil/complicado es el montaje mecánico, y si no sos detallado y prolijo y no planificás el trabajo....todo lo electrónico va a terminar mal.


----------



## emilio177 (Dic 3, 2022)

El aluminio debe estar por fuera..... para que ventile


----------



## josee (Dic 3, 2022)

Está un poco torcido el rsn, si, pero casi no levanta temperatura, toca bien el radiador. Mañana intentaré ajustarlo bien, a ver si puedo. Ahora con el nuevo transformador pequeño para el control de tonos, ya no hace el humm ese. Gracias a todos.


----------



## emilio177 (Dic 3, 2022)

josee dijo:


> Está un poco torcido el rsn, si, pero casi no levanta temperatura, toca bien el radiador. Mañana intentaré ajustarlo bien, a ver si puedo. Ahora con el nuevo transformador pequeño para el control de tonos, ya no hace el humm ese. Gracias a todos.


Esta demasiado torcido....
Demorate un poco mas.... marcas y haces hueco con taladro.... no te demoras mas de 5minutos


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 3, 2022)

josee dijo:


> Si le conecto otro transformador al control de tonos el humm desaparece


Insisto en que es loop ground, y sumado al desastre de cables, genera todo tipo de cosas.

Recuerda que los cables largos pueden hacer de antena, captando todo tipo de ruidos.

Mira los post de Fogonaso (el de fuente de alimentación de audio) y los del Doc (los de 8 canales y el para principiante).
Leelos, y verás la metodología sencilla (todo a un único punto, o comexión en estrella) para evitar todo tipo de ruidos...


----------



## josee (Dic 3, 2022)

Sigo el hilo de 8 canales y el de principiantes, los cables no son tan largos. Hace un rato he recortado cables y soldado y conectado en sus fichas, y tengo que decir que ahora ya desapareció el humm que únicamente se escuchaba por la noche, y con un vídeo de lluvia y truenos, que me pongo para relajarme. Ahora se escucha genial, cero ruidos, mañana enderezare ese rsn a ver si puedo taladrar los agujeros y pegarlo bien al disipador. Gracias amigos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 3, 2022)

emilio177 dijo:


> El aluminio debe estar por fuera..... para que ventile
> Ver el archivo adjunto 292652


Convengamos que los dicipadores de calor si quedan con las aletas desplazadas en 90° de la posición correta para andar como si debe.
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## josee (Dic 4, 2022)

La ventaja de este rsn es que se calienta poco, sube un poco de temperatura pero casi no calienta. Tampoco le doy rosca porque me molesta a volúmenes altos, y mis vecinos me lo agradecen. .


----------

